# Is he a Golden Retriever or a Wolf?!



## Shiloh Fryloh (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is a video of our sweet puppy, Shiloh learning how to howl. Both my husband and I have to howl in order to get Shiloh going. It cracks me up everytime. 

Also please subscribe to my channel, I will be posting a lot more videos of Shiloh! 

shiloh121212 - YouTube


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

That sure got Ellie's attention! Cute!!! I say wolf! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video-how cute is he.

Shiloh's so adorable.


----------

